# Airnet AWD108 driver

## plut0

Is there a linux driver for an Airnet AWD108 wireless card?

----------

## DONAHUE

It would seem so.

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_ATH5K:
> 
> This module adds support for wireless adapters based on
> 
> Atheros 5xxx chipset.
> ...

 

----------

